# Frequencys which help you cut through the mix live?



## Tom MAF (Apr 26, 2011)

Heya guys which are the (as exact as possible) best frequencys to cut or boost to cut though the mix live. I'll be using the parametric eq's on my axe-fx and really wanna be able to be heard. I'm talking about really good note definition 

Cheers guys


----------



## jllozano (Apr 26, 2011)

boost from 600-1000 and also a bit around 2.3


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 27, 2011)

jllozano said:


> boost from 600-1000 and also a bit around 2.3



Heya man, cheers, I presume you mean 2300hz?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 30, 2011)

Tom MAF said:


> I presume you mean 2300hz?



Most likely.

Keep in mind, however, that too much 2100hz to 2300hz will sound incredibly "ice-picky." Experiment to find the correct balance.


----------



## Semi-pro (May 5, 2011)

You can cut the lows a ton, cos the bass player takes care of them Below 150Hz is way too low for guitar...


----------



## Kimling (May 5, 2011)

I like to boost around 400hZ to get that 5150-low mid-oomph


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 29, 2011)

Anywhere around 1-2.5khz will be your attack, 3-4khz will be your top end (3k can get honky on some setups). 

Keep in mind that sometimes more of one thing isn't actually more of it, just less of something else (i.e. not more treble, just less bass). Boosting your mids too much can actually hurt clarity, in the wrong frequencies.


----------

